# MTH Z 4000 compatible with digitrax?



## dudrija (Mar 29, 2014)

Been trying to find the answer. I have a z 4000 power supply from my o scale days and was wondering if I could use it to power digitrax dcc? I plan on getting into HO and am trying to save some money where I can. Digitrax sounds like the way I want to go


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It will work as long as it's between 20V RMS AC and 12V AC.

But honestly you would be much better off getting a newer switching power supply that is 16V DC to 28VDC, I run 24 Volts, you can pick them up off EBay for around $20.

Another option that will save you money at the start is buy a Digitrax Zephyr xtra system, it comes with the power supply, and you can always add another booster to it down the line when you need more power.


----------



## dudrija (Mar 29, 2014)

I was thinking about selling it and getting the digitrax xtra duplex and the digitrax ps 2012 power supply. I really enjoy having a wireless throttle.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Saving money, getting into HO, and DCC may not be the closest of friends.

But the selling it route may prove the most effective. It would certainly fund a good start.


----------



## dudrija (Mar 29, 2014)

The New Guy said:


> Saving money, getting into HO, and DCC may not be the closest of friends.
> 
> But the selling it route may prove the most effective. It would certainly fund a good start.


Im thinking selling it will be the best bet especially since I only got a couple replies to this thread. I also have 1steam and 2 diesels to get rid ofthat are o scale. That should put me in a good spot


----------

